# Offical "Liars" thread.



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

*Official "Liars" thread.*

So I got tired of my 100g setup today. I spent almost 20 minutes re-doing it.

Before:



After:



*r2 *c/p*


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL I bet that island could be done with some fishing line securing some sponge or whatever light weight to the top. Very cool looking photo though.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I read the island is siliconed to the back,the rest is just lighting.I love the look though,and would love to have the time and money to make one like it.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

My betta died, so I redid his 10g into something a little nicer.

Before:









After:


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Love it! That musta took you at least an hour!


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha, nice!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

.........................*L1
oint-laff:


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

haha...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I decided to go mobile:
http://files.sharenator.com/fish_tank_truck_Amazing_Trucks-s460x319-71233-580.jpg


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Me in my bedroom:
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/09/25/article-1062349-02CCBA8200000578-471_468x348.jpg


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

snail said:


> Me in my bedroom:
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/09/25/article-1062349-02CCBA8200000578-471_468x348.jpg


So snail...you single? *#666


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> I decided to go mobile:
> http://files.sharenator.com/fish_tank_truck_Amazing_Trucks-s460x319-71233-580.jpg


Those are actually really cool trucks. They're full-fledged aquariums on the back, that the truck drops off. They fill them up, and usually stock them with bass and other native fish. I've seen them a few times at state fairs, and they're always really interesting to watch.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Scuff said:


> Those are actually really cool trucks. They're full-fledged aquariums on the back, that the truck drops off. They fill them up, and usually stock them with bass and other native fish. I've seen them a few times at state fairs, and they're always really interesting to watch.


Seems like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

> Seems like an accident waiting to happen.


No lie....


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yea shoulda seen the rough turn we made.Spilled half the water.Now we have a river in the street.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

So I get bored yesterday and being broke I couldn't do much.

All of a sudden I got this great idea! So I head off to Pakistan with my trusty .22. 

I sneak into Bin Laden's bedroom and catch him with a lamb. Of course being the brave guy he was he grabs the lamb and uses it for a shield forcing me to shoot it first. Next I shoot him in the head.

I come back home and call 1-800-kil-laden to claim my 25 million. I answer all their questions and everything seems like it is going good.

When I get up this morning I find out the Navy Seals are claiming they killed him!

All I'm getting is a bunch of calls from PETA members whining about the lamb I shot.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Scuff said:


> So snail...you single? *#666


Funny thing is you're probably after my aquarium not me!


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

haha


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

good one rtbob, needed a good laugh about bin laden, well i got bored today called into work said just aint comming in had better things to do so i worked on the new tank all day and got it done heres the pictures, 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think that tanks like that are awesome. That must have taken you at least an hour.  I think tanks like that are more for the aquascape than for the fish though. Not that thats a bad thing...thats kind of like a reef. They make the aquascapes really intricate with corals and stuff. The fish are cool too though.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I just wonder how long those tanks stay looking so spectacular. What is so cool is the depth perception or what ever it's called. Some how they make them look like they go on for ever.

On another note I walk into Starbucks today and who do you think I saw?

Bin-Laden, Elvis and Michael Jackson all sipping espressos!


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet dude.


----------

